# Frame ID help...



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm looking at a very clean Moots road frame from the late 90s (owner says ~97) and have a couple questions for the gurus here. I've emailed Moots with the serial, but they are a bit backed up with their replies due to Interbike.

I don't believe there are any graphics on it to identify the model, just the Moots logo, which is a kind of iridescent purple/green anodization (instead of white stickers). Was there anything beyond the basic Vamoots available at that time? Does the fancy logo tell you anything?

It has standard geometry, downtube shifter bosses, a 1" head tube, and surprisingly beefy chainstays.

Any opinions on what a fair price for the bare frame is?

Thanks for any/all info...


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Per Moots...

It is a '97. Only model offered then was the Vamoots. Ano graphics were standard. DT bosses were an add-on. ~$2400 new.

So, for those of you who have purchased used (or would)...what's a fair price for a clean, used, bare frame?

Thx.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

*Well....*

I sold my wife's Ti Merlin which was a 1997 on Ebay, bare frame only, for about $750 plus shipping. So if you can get it for around that, consider it a deal. Anything less, a steal, anything more, consider it an investment.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

$700.

steal? fair? overpriced?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

dookie said:


> $700.
> 
> steal? fair? overpriced?


Without seeing the frame, I think that is fair, but I would offer $600 and see what kind of response you get.


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

so, here she is...

i stripped another bike that is badly in need of some paint and moved its ouzo pro & full chorus 8spd ergo over here. only things that didn't transfer were the BB (italian there, english here) and the seatpost (29.4 there, 27.2 here). of course, i've already picked up a phil ti-mag BB and deda supercarbon rs post to solve the problem...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

So what was the final deal you agreed on?


----------



## dookie (Oct 1, 2007)

bare frame only: asking was $1100. settled at $700.

10mi shakedown yesterday, first 'real' (70mi) ride today...very nice. long & low (52.5 x 54.5) geometry fits much better than the square (54 x 54) italian organ donor that provided the parts. much stiffer than i expected, comfortable, efficient, stable, fast!

bare frame weight is a hair under 3lbs, but the old campy kit must be made of lead, as the built bike is ~21lbs...hardly a featherweight. off to the 'save some weight' forum...


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

dookie said:


> bare frame only: asking was $1100. settled at $700.
> 
> 10mi shakedown yesterday, first 'real' (70mi) ride today...very nice. long & low (52.5 x 54.5) geometry fits much better than the square (54 x 54) italian organ donor that provided the parts. much stiffer than i expected, comfortable, efficient, stable, fast!
> 
> bare frame weight is a hair under 3lbs, but the old campy kit must be made of lead, as the built bike is ~21lbs...hardly a featherweight. off to the 'save some weight' forum...


Consider it a "deal" and enjoy it. Looks good.


----------

